# DIY Wooden Smoker???



## rodney

I’m curious if anyone has built their own wooden smoker for cold smoking (not a smoke house but something smaller)? Obviously since there won’t be an actual fire in the smoker, I’m confident that a wooden box would work fine. My next question is what type of wood would you build your smoker out of?  I mean, if you can smoke out of a cardboard box () then I would like to think if you built a nice box maybe out of oak or hickory you could really have a nice looking and performing cold smoker. Thoughts and or suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## ellymae

Cowgirl built a beauty....

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2008/01/building-cold-smoker-smokehouse.html


----------



## rodney

Thanks! That's a little more than I'm looking to build but it would appear that pine wood was used to build the house. I'm looking for more of an enclosure that about 16X16X36 high. All I want to do is smoke cheese, veggies, peppers, nuts and occasionally a few fish fillets. Either gonna install a smoke daddy smoker on it or just set an a maze n smoke basket in there. Inexpensive yet effective...


----------



## pigknuckle1957

Go with the AMS it will serve you well


----------



## BGKYSmoker

If your just going to use it for cold smoking with the amaze-n-smoker you can use any type of wood. I use my Bradley 4 rack with a Bradley cold smoke adapter or use my amaze-n-smoker.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Cold smoked amaze-n-smoker cheese in my Bradley 4 rack.







More.


----------



## coffee_junkie

Go Ducks!


----------



## pigknuckle1957

I used a small college dorm sized frig I had that didn't work.  Drilled a hole in the top for 3/4 inch pvc pipe for smoke stack, and hole in one side for 3/4 in piece of pvc pipe with a pvc cut off ball valve for the air intake and used my amaz n smoker for the smoke. Worked out fine cheese turned out great. May be worth your while to check into that route. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96435/old-mini-fridge-into-an-a-maze-n-cold-smoker  check out this site on smoking meats forum. I did and really worked well for me.


----------



## kjlued

I was about to go the route of a small wood smoker a little bigger then what you are talking about, but being new to smoking, I decided to go a lot cheaper and make the "Alton Brown Clay Pot Smoker". Cost about $75 to make and turned out super nice. I will fire her up the weekend.

I have cold smoked cheese a couple times with a soldering iron and a coffe mug of wood chips under the grill before I built this.

However, I plan getting the AMNS.


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds like an easy build. I think I would use cedar. I also would use an AMNS. You can cold smoke in anything. I use my Weber kettle, it works fine.


----------

